# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Золотые часы ,,Полет,, мужские..срочно продам

## юлия7483

Золотые часы ,,488417,, 2 бриллианта внутри и мелкие осколки по всей огранке часов 30шт..
цена: 600у.е

----------


## GROMOZEKA

Чистый вес? Фото? Состояние?

----------


## юлия7483

> Чистый вес? Фото? Состояние?


 чистый вес не знаю..и как его узнать? фото сегодня пыталась загрузить не вышло(( попробую еще завтра..состояние хорошее

----------


## МАЛЕЦА

интересуют.а сколько в них золота

----------


## юлия7483

> интересуют.а сколько в них золота


 думаю грамм 10 есть или немного больше..

----------


## Виталик_03

а можно залить нормальные фото, через радикал ничего не видно

----------


## юлия7483

мой фотик ближе не фоткает((,попробую еще телефоном сфотографировать..

----------


## GROMOZEKA

Да хоть модель укажите.И Фото не понадобятся

----------


## юлия7483

так скажите где это указанно? то что было на часах я написала..бумаг и паспортов у меня давно нет,не храню от ювелирных изделий бумажек((

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## rpuk

как можно через такой дерьмовый файлообменник что то увидеть?

----------


## юлия7483

можно позвонить и договорится посмотреть!

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## rpuk

> можно позвонить и договорится посмотреть!


 а можно экономить чужое время если Вам ваше не дорого.......... попросили же......

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## Bvlgari

вы барышня хоть на один вопрос ответить можете?
не похоже на срочную продажу  :smileflag:

----------


## юлия7483

> вы барышня хоть на один вопрос ответить можете?
> не похоже на срочную продажу


 Всем ответила в личку..как требуют того правила форума!!! Ваш вопрос не вижу!!

----------


## Bvlgari

это какое из правил требует отвечать в личку?
ну тогда и мне ответьте
1)название модели
2)чистый вес металла
2)хорошие фото,в том числе самой машины

спасибо,жду

----------


## юлия7483



----------


## Bvlgari

мдааааааааа

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.10.2013 в 22:17 ----------

Ты мне репу можешь минусовать сколько угодно
Умнее ты от этого не станешь 
Что за люди ты спрашиваешь?
Нормальные и вменяемые  :smileflag: 

А вот о твоей адекватности ещё нужно задуматься  :smileflag: 
От темы отписалась

Ты делаешь так как на картинке в сухую погоду,а нужно делать когда в лужу заехала)))

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------


## Егор28

А что с обратной стороны при помощи оптического увеличения сфоткать не судьба ?

----------


## юлия7483

ап

----------

